# Major Crash - Time Set Back



## Frederik Magle

A few days ago one of the hard disks running TC (as well as sister site Magle International Music Forums) crashed and brought down the site with it. It was quickly replaced, but most unfortunately it had caused the system operating software to become corrupted. That should not be able to happen, but it did...

So, it was decided to restore from a backup, but as it appears from reading the logs the hard disk may have begun causing troubles on November 14th, it was necessary to use the backup from the 13th to avoid restoring errors from the backup. 

I am very sorry for all the posts (and memberships) from the last 5 days that have been lost, but it was the only way to ensure the forum will run safely and smoothly again.

Kind regards,
Frederik


----------



## Rasa

No, my brilliant series of articles on.... nah, not really.


----------



## schigolch

These things just happen...

Thanks for bringing the site back.


----------



## Air

I think you made the wise decision. Sometimes little things need to be sacrificed in order to keep things running.

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Aramis

Just moment ago I couldn't enter the site again, just like during the crash. 

HMMMM I see that changes in profiles made in recent days are also cut.


----------



## Kopachris

Is that why I haven't been able to access the site lately? Huh. Well, thanks for fixing it. I don't think we made (and lost) anything important since Nov. 13.


----------



## Ukko

Some of my ill-considered posts may now fade from memory.

Yay.


----------



## Frederik Magle

Thank you all for your understanding and patience. It was a devastating crash with full mechanical failure of one of the hard drives, plus corruption of the mirror (safety) drive., which is why things went so bad.

I have just been on the phone having a lengthy conversation with the hosting company responsible for the hardware. They take full responsibility for the failure, and will of course not bill me for the many technician-hours spent trying to fix the problem. And based on this incident they will change their emergency-plans, so if something similar should happen in the future the downtime should be much shorter.



Aramis said:


> Just moment ago I couldn't enter the site again, just like during the crash.
> 
> HMMMM I see that changes in profiles made in recent days are also cut.


There has been some additional downtime today, after the backup was restored this morning, but that has been intentional restarts of the server after performing updates and maintenance.

_Everything_ was restored to it's exact state on the 13th. An exact clone of almost 100GB of data.


----------



## Krummhorn

I might add that, mostly for the benefit of the new people here, Frederik financially supports this forum and MIMF out of his own pocket ... all expenses of the forum software, leasing the server(s), paying the hosting company, etc., is a heavy financial burden, which he is willing to do so that we have this wonderful place to converse about our love of Classical Music. 

My personal thanks to Frederik for being able to restore this forum ... like most of you, I was also not able to access this place, even from my admin 'backdoor' access - A weird feeling to be somewhat out of control of activities here. 

My humble apologies for not being able to personally answer queries to those who used the 'contact us' forum, as those were not getting through because of the server crash. 

Forward we go ... once again, our TC withdrawals are put to rest :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Thank goodness we didn't lose the Pee In The Shower thread. I've been worried for days!

But seriously, thanks for this great forum!


----------



## Frederik Magle

I am happy to provide the underlying foundation for this place for all to talk about classical music... when it works...  In any case every possible measure will be taken to avoid something similar in the future.

And it is I who thank you, Lars, for all your great work here!


----------



## science

This site is my favorite place on the internet now, and I was really bummed when it went down. My gratitude to you, sir.


----------



## science

Evidently I can't edit here. I see you have albums out! I will buy them all as an indirect way of supporting the site... 

or perhaps it's an addiction....


----------



## Rasa

Kopachris said:


> Is that why I haven't been able to access the site lately? Huh. Well, thanks for fixing it. I don't think we made (and lost) anything important since Nov. 13.


Seeing as we discuss music here, nothing important can be lost.


----------



## rojo

Thanks for getting us up and running again, Frederik.  What a horrible experience that must have been. 

Everyone, feel free to repost threads & posts that you notice are gone.


----------



## Meaghan

Thank you Frederik! That must have been stressful, glad it is past.


----------



## sospiro

Like to take this opportunity to thank you Frederik for funding this site. Since becoming a member here my knowledge & enjoyment of opera has increased more than I ever could have foreseen & has enriched my life in so many ways. 

:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Thank you so much for getting this place up and running again, Frederik. I really appreciate it!


----------



## samurai

@ Mr.Magle, Krummhorn and all the other moderators who worked so tirelessly to get this site and MIMF back, Thank You so much! Also, I really appreciate your continued hard work and due diligence necessary to keeping these sites running smoothly. AS another member--as well as Joni Mitchell--said, "you don't know what you've got till it's gone", I missed MIMF and TC very much when they were not accessible. Indeed, the 1 or 2 days of their being down seemed a lot longer to me. It is soooo good to have them back! :trp:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Frederik Magle said:


> A few days ago one of the hard disks running TC (as well as sister site Magle International Music Forums) crashed and brought down the site with it. It was quickly replaced, but most unfortunately it had caused the system operating software to become corrupted. That should not be able to happen, but it did...
> 
> So, it was decided to restore from a backup, but as it appears from reading the logs the hard disk may have begun causing troubles on November 14th, it was necessary to use the backup from the 13th to avoid restoring errors from the backup.
> 
> I am very sorry for all the posts (and memberships) from the last 5 days that have been lost, but it was the only way to ensure the forum will run safely and smoothly again.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Frederik


Thanks for the update.

If this was my site, then I would probably have fired those responsible.


----------



## Rasa

The HDD designers?


----------



## kv466

Oh, so you mean it's really all gone?! :clap:


I had just started a new thread stating exactly what I think of each of you during a blacked-out rant! Sure glad no one saw it...except maybe Aramis, of course.


----------



## sospiro

The crash seems to have cured the last page woes


----------



## Kopachris

sospiro said:


> The crash seems to have cured the last page woes


Well, that's ironic.


----------



## Krummhorn

sospiro said:


> The crash seems to have cured the last page woes


Actually, the 'last page woes' were my fault ... I fixed that before the crash ... or maybe what I did caused the crash !! Not :lol:!!


----------



## Kopachris

Krummhorn said:


> Actually, the 'last page woes' were my fault ... I fixed that before the crash ... or maybe what I did caused the crash !! Not :lol:!!


So... what, exactly, caused the "last page woes?"


----------



## Krummhorn

I have some ideas of what may have caused the issue ... the solution involved multiple settings like where if you change "A", then "B" doesn't work, but "C" will go around the corner, thus affecting how "D" works. If I changed "B", then "D" no longer worked, and "A" reverted itself to "B" ... etc etc. It was all very confusing to say the least, but it is now isolated and identified so that this doesn't happen again ... hopefully .


----------



## sospiro

Krummhorn said:


> I have some ideas of what may have caused the issue ... the solution involved multiple settings like where if you change "A", then "B" doesn't work, but "C" will go around the corner, thus affecting how "D" works. If I changed "B", then "D" no longer worked, and "A" reverted itself to "B" ... etc etc. It was all very confusing to say the least, but it is now isolated and identified so that this doesn't happen again ... hopefully .


I understand exactly what you mean .... not :lol:


----------



## Air

Just wanted to report that I had an issue all last night logging in (from around 9 PM-1 AM Pacific Time). Anyways, I'm really happy that all of the data remained intact and that we didn't lose any posts!


----------



## samurai

I experienced the same problem as did Air, on both this site and MIMF. Glad it seems to be squared away now!:cheers:


----------



## Krummhorn

Air said:


> Just wanted to report that I had an issue all last night logging in (from around 9 PM-1 AM Pacific Time). Anyways, I'm really happy that all of the data remained intact and that we didn't lose any posts!





samurai said:


> I experienced the same problem as did Air, on both this site and MIMF. Glad it seems to be squared away now!:cheers:


Hmm, down for nearly 4 hours - mysterious ...there will be times when the software is being backed up or updates made to the servers which require the forum to be offline and/or rebooting the servers, but it shouldn't take 4 hour clumps of time.

We will check into it .


----------



## NightHawk

I know this is waaay late, but just read it and thought it was funny. appreciate your posts. 



Rasa said:


> No, my brilliant series of articles on.... nah, not really.


----------

